# rallentamento KDE

## babalinux

ciao a tutti,

  credo di avere un problema che riguarda KDE.

ho effettuato l'"emerge" di kde 3.1.2 dopo avere installato il sistema.

Le prestazioni erano decenti.

Un po' di giorni fa ho notato un rallentamento molto evidente che dura tuttora e che non so spiegarmi (per aprire un terminal grafico ci vogliono piu' di 5 secondi...).

Come ripeto non so cosa possa essere successo.

L'unica cosa che ho fatto e' stata compilare e caricare un po' di drivers per il lucent modem che ho per cui adesso il kernel e' tainted.

Puo' essere questo il problema?

Se no avete un'idea?

grazie, baba

----------

